# Sound Keeps Stuttering



## SuperStrongBad (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi there!

Im at my wits end with my sound problem on my new pc. Having just bought the new pc, i have found that performing any other task while listening to music causes the music to irregularily stutter or skip, like a scratch on a cd

It happens when using i.m. or a web browser, even when typing (in fact most frequently when typing)

I have tried upgrading both the audio drivers and video drivers. I use a memory optimiser program, and so i know that the free ram is almost never below 60%, so im farely certain RAM isnt the problem. The problem occurs on everything, from itunes and windows media player, to the audio from youtube videos. 

Please help me solve my problem as its driving me crazy

Thanks in advance
SuperStrongBad


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling you audio driver?


----------



## SuperStrongBad (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah. No luck im afraid 

Any more ideas?


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

I think your computer may be underclocked, I sort of touched on this in your other thread, thats why I brought up the BIOS settings. 

I would download CPU-Z and run the program to see what speed your processor is running at. From there you can determine if you system is set-up properly and it may help you determine your bottleneck in the system.


----------



## SuperStrongBad (Apr 13, 2009)

Its not the problem sadly

I checked with cpu-z and the processor sp0eed mever goes over 2.19 ghz, which is where its supposed to be (2.2GHZ triple core processor)

Any other ideas?


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

Press control-alt-delete and check your processes to see if there is a process that is taking up a lot of CPU work. Just make sure you have your programs running when you experience this problem.


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Some programs depend on external codecs to play Audio or Video. The K-lite free codec pack may be what you need. It solves a lot of these kind of problems.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_klite_codec_pack/


----------



## SuperStrongBad (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the replies

Sadly the codecs have not sorted the problem either

Also, checking my CPU when programs are running isnt showing what is causing the problem. Just using both firefox and itunes (or any music player and any other program) seems to cause these problems)
...Any more ideas


----------

